# Arghh - Blew My Transmission



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I put too much dirt in my 3/4 ton Dodge, 1 1/2 yards. slightly wet. When I left the garden center the truck wouldn't shift out of first. 15 miles home in fist gear at rush hour going about 30 mph. Fun fun. Can't wait to see how much this is going to cost me.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I doubt the dirt did it but it is bad luck for sure.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Automatic or standard? I remember, when I was in the Navy, I was transporting a prisoner from the Portsmouth Naval Hospital to the Brig in Norfolk. Just after leaving the hospital, the linkage for 2nd and 3rd gear fell off of the transmission of the Chevy Suburban. This was the old "H" pattern on the column. I could look under the vehicle and see it, but I was wearing my dress Whites and wasn't about to crawl under there. I drove back to the base at about 20 MPH. I especially upset folks when I was driving through the tunnel. Horns were blasting the whole time!
Anyway, I hope it is something simple and cheap like that. Good Luck!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a similar problem on my car, thought the transmission was dead. Turned out to be a broken linkage. Cost me less than $100 to fix. Don't give up hope, it might be something simple.

DAN


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

3000-3500. for a new tranny. You got to love the weak Dodge trannys.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

had to have my Dodge Auto tranny rebuilt a couple of years ago, knew it was a weak link. Took it to an old guy who builds up trannies for dragsters and truck racers and I have heard good things about him. Offered 3 levels of rebuild; $2000 to put it back the way it was; $2500 to build it up so it would pull the camper with out barfing out and then full build out for $3200 with a $900 billet torque converter and all the bells and whistles making it bullet proof. Went full boar and haven't had a problem. I would ask around and try to find someone that could build up the transmission instead of just rebuild, I don't think you would regret it, except for the spending money thingy of course.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

The truck I just bought came with a fresh rebuild about 3 weeks before I bought it. I have receipts for my 3yr/36k mile warranty. Was $3200. Think it was a "standard" rebuild. Agree with the "built" version if the difference in money is not ridiculous. Worth the bulletproof piece of mind, cause I know thye can make these ot hold a lot of HP and TQ. So towing would not even be enough to make it sweat.

May hurt the wallet at first, but if you are gonna keep the truck. You should never have to worry about that "weak link" again.

Although I am still holding out for you that it is something simple and inexpensive.

Jim


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are a few rebuilt models you can buy. They look to be about $3,500 but are considered very strong compared to the stock. If you plan on keeping the truck it seems like the smart thing to do is to pay the extra and get a good solid transmission to go with the motor.

http://www.goerend.com/transmissions.php

http://www.suncoastconverters.com/dodge/dodge_products.html

http://www.dieselperformance.com/index.php/product/index/18P


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a Goerend trans in my truck and absolutely love it, triple disk converter, valve body, and a hole bunch of other goodies. Give Dave a call, he's an honest man. http://www.goerend.com $~2700 2 years ago.  I drove out to IA to have it installed.

Good luck.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I worked for Dodge a while back....pulled transmissions all day long and assisted in the overhaul. I though " why am I always pulling these things out? " I was told that Dodge has not figured out how to build one yet. The only ones we never touched were the NV4500 manual transmission. They were cast iron and behind the Cummings diesel. Go get it rebuilt by someone who knows how to build bullet proof ones. Also, get a bigger cooler.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ATS in Denver makes a great tranny too. If you are going to keep your truck Id do an aftermarket one.

Dodge finally nailed making a good tranny thats in the new 6.7 trucks. Everyone in our fleet is making 350-400k before needing a rebuild. They are great trannies.

Good Luck Glenn, and sorry about the tranny.

I just put an aluminum driveshaft in my truck. Man what a difference. Its made from 6 inch diameter tubing. Looks like a sewer pipe is hangin under the truck. You might look into getting one Andy. Got it from Doghouse Diesel in Georgia. Makes the truck smooth. Got rid of the shutter at takeoff. Its a factory 2009 dodge part. 475 plus the ship. He overnighted it to me to Seattle, couldnt believe it cost only 50 bucks for shipping. Im grossing 22k and this driveshaft is working great. All the local Seattle dealers wanted 600 for it so I went with Doghouse.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just put an aluminum driveshaft in my truck. Man what a difference. Its made from 6 inch diameter tubing. Looks like a sewer pipe is hangin under the truck. You might look into getting one Andy. Got it from Doghouse Diesel in Georgia. Makes the truck smooth. Got rid of the shutter at takeoff. Its a factory 2009 dodge part. 475 plus the ship. He overnighted it to me to Seattle, couldnt believe it cost only 50 bucks for shipping. Im grossing 22k and this driveshaft is working great. All the local Seattle dealers wanted 600 for it so I went with Doghouse.
> 
> Carey


When it comes time for u-joints I was planning on thinking of going single shaft.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I just put an aluminum driveshaft in my truck. Man what a difference. Its made from 6 inch diameter tubing. Looks like a sewer pipe is hangin under the truck. You might look into getting one Andy. Got it from Doghouse Diesel in Georgia. Makes the truck smooth. Got rid of the shutter at takeoff. Its a factory 2009 dodge part. 475 plus the ship. He overnighted it to me to Seattle, couldnt believe it cost only 50 bucks for shipping. Im grossing 22k and this driveshaft is working great. All the local Seattle dealers wanted 600 for it so I went with Doghouse.
> 
> Carey


When it comes time for u-joints I was planning on thinking of going single shaft.
[/quote]

For some reason my truck rides better too. The new shaft is 20 lbs lighter. Not sure why it rides better with a single shaft versus 2 piece.

Carey


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would have to vote for the bullet proof version too. When I was a kid, we were camping in the Oregon cascades near Waldo Lake when the tranny died in my dad's truck. This happened when we were coming back from fishing at another lake near by. We were in the middle of nowhere, and would not have been able to get back to the trailer except for this was the one and only trip we took with relatives who had another vehicle. Had to get the truck towed to the nearest wide spot in the road town, wait for parts to come in, pay big bucks for them and the rebuild. On top of that my dad had to extend the vacation using more vacation days, paying for more nights in the campground and more groceries before we could go home.

I look at it as you can pay for it now or pay for it later. The question is "which one will hurt less"?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good news turned out to be the speed sensor. A $20 part, $75 labor, and $125 towing. They also ran full diagnositics and the tranny itself is all ok, bands didn't even need adjustment.

I'm good with that.
For those in the Austin area, Eagle Transmissions ( 2 locations). Could have drilled me, but didn't. 
Thanks all for your input.

Glenn


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I told you not to lose hope!! Something about transmissions always makes us think the worse.

Very happy for you. This is a case where a $220 car repair is welcome!

DAN


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats. Cheap fix and well worth that knowing the checkup was ok and you now have no worries going forward.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good news! No kiddin.. It was a lucky day for ya Glenn!

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, that's got to be a huge relief. With the money you saved, think of all those extra things you can buy for the Outback!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would still get a bigger cooler....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Wow, that's got to be a huge relief. With the money you saved, think of all those extra things you can buy for the Outback!!


No need - I sold the Outback on Thanksgiving day. I'm an Outbackless Outbacker.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

GlenninTexas said:


> Good news turned out to be the speed sensor. A $20 part, $75 labor, and $125 towing. They also ran full diagnositics and the tranny itself is all ok, bands didn't even need adjustment.
> 
> I'm good with that.
> For those in the Austin area, Eagle Transmissions ( 2 locations). Could have drilled me, but didn't.
> ...


Congratulations, Glen, 
That is very good news. My Dodge 1500 with 5.4L engine and 50K miles blew its transmission after towing the 25RSS for a 500 miles round trip. It costs me 1.5K to rebuild the trannie. I sold it couple of weeks after the rebuild.

I now have a Ford F250 Superduty with diesel engine for TV. I promptly installed an aftermarket trannie cooler and temperature gauge after bringing the truck home. It is cheap insurance against another trannie disaster.


----------

